# Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute



## wolly3 (21. April 2011)

Hallo,

mich hat richtig verblüfft, dass ich keinen Thread zum Thema "Weite Würfe" finden konnte. Und das vor allem abseids vom Meerforellenangeln, denn auch der Hecht steht manchmal weit vom Ufer...

Meine Frage (und auch konkret, damit man ordentlich darüber diskutieren kann) - Mit welcher Spinnrute kann man euer Meinung nach einen 16er Gufi mit 15g-Jig am weitesten hinaus befördern?

Ich werfe an meiner VHF, -75g, 2,70m etwa 60m.
Wer bietet mehr?

Wolly


----------



## zesch (21. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Rocksweeper bis 120 Gramm WG

oder System II bis 85 Gramm WG

schaffen mehr Meter

ich kann das in 1,5 Wochen mal testen, wie weit diese Ruten werfen....

die Rocke ist bis jetzt die Weitenjägerin, für mich überhaupt,

was große Köder angeht...

Gruß
zesch


----------



## volkerm (21. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Hallo Wolly,

Du findest da keinen Faden, weil sich niemand mit Wurftechnik auseinander setzt.
Man kann das, und ich fische auf Meerforelle, auch parallel anpacken.
Gerät plus Wurftechnik.
Falls man denn konsequent vorgeht, sind die Fortschritte enorm.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Brikz83 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Schau dir mal die Grauvell Teklon concept spin 1002 L an....aber pass mit dem Teil auf das du nicht dein Gewässer überwirfst


----------



## volkerm (21. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Die Rute per se bringt gar nix, ohne die passende Technik.
Die hängt von Rute, Schnur, Köder, und auch ein wenig von der Rolle ab.
Das ist nicht trivial.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tino2007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Warum wirft man mit der Rute A weiter als mit der Rute B?

Ich gehe mal davon aus ich hab 2 Ruten. Beide 2,7m , 40 - 60 g WG.

Wie schwer ist der Köder um OPTIMAL weit zu werfen.

Wie kann ich schon im Laden testen ob sich eine Rute gut auflädt (das wird doch oft als Argument für WW benutzt, oder?)?

Wie siehts aus mit der Technik? worauf achtet der Profi?


----------



## wolly3 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Hallo,

Schnur, Rolle, Technik - alles klar. Aber gehen wir doch einfach davon aus, dass jeder der hier mitplaudert wirklich Ahnung davon hat.
Was dann bleibt ist welche Rute man wählt.

Und obwohl mich auch die Physik dahinter (sprich Rückstellgeschwindigkeit, Aufladung etc) wirklich interessiert, möchte ich hier lieber herausfinden, welche Rute alle diese Weitwurfeigenschaften am besten vereint und die größten Weiten erzielt.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es, wenn nicht eine einzige dann zumindest 3 Ruten gibt, die aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaften einfach weiter werfen als alle anderen.
Weil es hier im Board bestimmt 10.000 Angler gibt die schon ihr ganzes Leben lang Erfahrungen darin sammeln und ihre eigenen Tests machen, bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass wir diese Ruten finden werden!


----------



## wolly3 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Nebenbei bin ich auch stark der Ansicht, dass die Wurfweite ganz generelle Auskunft über die Qualität einer Rute gibt. Erreicht man auch mit wenig Kraftaufwand weite Würfe, braucht man sich die Frage nach Sensibilität und guter Bißerkennung garnicht mehr erst stellen...


----------



## wolly3 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

@zesch:
Denkst du die beiden werfen grundsätzlich weiter als eine VHF oder weißt du dass du mehr als 60m schaffst?
Was sind "schwere Köder"? Sind die 120g real?

@birkz:
Kannst du deine Info noch etwas genauer geben?

Wolly


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Schonmal daran gedacht das Gummifische keine optimalen Weitwurfköder sind? So wie die Teile flattern...
Da fliegt jeder Snap weiter!

Ich wäre sowieso mit 60 Metern schon sehr zufrieden (haste eigentlich nachgemessen?)
80, 90, ja 100 Meter sind Wurfweiten die selbst nicht jeder Brandungsangler erreicht und da ist alles auf Weitwurf ausgelegt.

Technik ist, wie volkerma schon immer sagte, das wichtigste. Genauso wie das Vertrauen ins Gerät. Wer sich nicht traut seine Rute bis zum Maximum durchzubrettern.


----------



## wolly3 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Ich werde widersprechen. Technik ist wichtig, aber nicht das wichtigste. Setz Sebastian Vettel in einen Lotus und er wird kein Qualifying mehr gewinnen. Steck Christiano Ronaldo in Straßenschuhe und er wird nicht mehr so schnell dribbeln und keine so genauen Passe mehr schießen. Über mangelnde Technik wird trotzdem niemand reden.

Auch du hast sicher schon Ruten in die Hand genommen und dir gedacht "Ja, mit der werde ich weit werfen können" oder "Nö, die taugt nichts zum Werfen". Darum geht's mir, nicht ob ein Angler weiter wirft als ein anderer.

Ja, die 60m sind gemessen. Wenn der GuFi schön gerade fliegt und sich nicht dreht kann man sehr ordentliche Weiten erreichen.


----------



## volkerm (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Dazu mal ein teilweiser Widerspruch.
Wenn Du 60m mit Gufi schaffst, bist Du richtig gut dabei.
Da bringt dann auch die Wunderrute wenig mehr.
Ich habe, z.B., zwei Mefo- Ruten mit sehr unterschiedlicher Aktion und Charakteristik.
In der Weite geben die sich schlicht nichts.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Parasol (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Hallo,



volkerma schrieb:


> Die Rute per se bringt gar nix, ohne die passende Technik.
> Die hängt von Rute, Schnur, Köder, und auch ein wenig von der Rolle ab.
> Das ist nicht trivial.
> 
> ...



ich denke, daß die Länge der Rute wichtiger ist, als als herstellerbedingte Eigenschaften. Die Wurftechnik ist allerdinges das A und O, um überhaupt vergleichen zu können.


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



wolly3 schrieb:


> Ich werde widersprechen. Technik ist wichtig, aber nicht das wichtigste. Setz Sebastian Vettel in einen Lotus und er wird kein Qualifying mehr gewinnen. Steck Christiano Ronaldo in Straßenschuhe und er wird nicht mehr so schnell dribbeln und keine so genauen Passe mehr schießen. Über mangelnde Technik wird trotzdem niemand reden.


... und wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt's an der Badehose 
Ich würde mich anschließen: Technik ist der Schlüssel zu weiten Würfen. Natürlich muss die Rute gewisse Grundvorraussetzungen mitbringen, aber ab dann kommts auf den Werfer an.
Und btw. 60m mit nem 16er Latschen (was für einer?) halte ich schon für ne absolute Spitzenleistung #6
#h


----------



## wolly3 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Kopyto River (ist nicht zu hochrückig und eher torpedoförmig - fliegt weiter) und ein 15g Slider Jig Head von Savage Gear.

Ich denke auch, dass 60m schon relativ weit ist und kann das auch mit meinen Kollegen vergleichen. Nur - mit jeder anderen Rute schaff ich das auch nicht. Und wenns Ruten gibt mit denen ich weniger weit werfe, dann gibts auch welche mit denen ich weiter werfen würde. So einfach ist meine Logik.

Also bitte, wer nennt mir seine Lieblingsweitwurfmaschine?


----------



## Brikz83 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



wolly3 schrieb:


> @birkz:
> Kannst du deine Info noch etwas genauer geben?
> 
> Wolly




Natürlich müssen Ködergewicht und Rute miteinander (natürlich auch mit dem Angler) harmonieren. Wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, das diese Rutenserie sehr schnell ist uns sich unheimlich gut auf läd. 
http://www.the-tackle-store.de/store/product_info.php/products_id/7179
Am Ende des Tages bekommt man das für sich aber natürlich nur raus wenn man damit Wirft.


----------



## volkerm (24. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Lege doch bitte mal die entsprechenden Köder auf die Briefwaage, und stell das Ergebnis ein.
Dann kommen konkrete Tips.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## köderfisch90 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Was ich so gehört habe soll die Fireblood von Shimano eine sehr gute Weitwurfrute sein.

mfg


----------



## cafabu (24. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Moin, moin,
vom Thema her eine nicht lösbare Frage. Die ein, zwei oder drei optimal für alle Angler werfbare Angel gibt es nicht.
Wer sich schon mal mit Castingsport auseinandergesetzt hat, ist allerdings bei mir schon Jahre her, weiß das. Jeder Wurfköder verhält sich physikalisch beim Wurf anders und erbringt somit unterschiedliche Weiten. Somit muss man schon ein einheitliches Wurfgewicht haben um einen Vergleich zu bekommen.  Um dann zu optimalen Weiten zu kommen, muss man die Rute den anatomischen Gegebenheiten des Werfers anpassen. Körpergröße, Armlänge etc. sind dabei entscheidende Faktoren. Dann muss die Rolle stimmen, sowie der Ort an dem die Rolle an die Rute kommt, mal ganz abgesehen von der Schnur. Dann kommt die Wurftechnik hinzu und die besteht aus üben, üben, üben. Wenn dann alles zusammen stimmt hat man die Rute mit der man optimal am weitesten werfen kann.
Im direkten Vergleich habe ich damals mit der Rute unseres Castingwartes geworfen. Man kann es glauben oder nicht ich bin immer 40 Meter unter der Weite mit meiner eigenen Rute geblieben. Und er selber hat 55 Meter weiter geworfen.
Carsten


----------



## volkerm (24. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Hallo Carsten,

so einfach ist das.
Man kann sich aber auch alles selbst erschließen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## cafabu (25. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> so einfach ist das.
> Man kann sich aber auch alles selbst erschließen.
> ...



:vik: G E N A U :vik:


----------



## Heilbutt (25. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Um mal sachlich beim Thema zu bleiben:

Berkley Skeletor 2,70 m, WG 7-28gr. 
Gummifisch mit 21gr.Kopf
geflochtene 0,12er
normale Windverhältnise, Stausee
Wurfweite = ca. 60 , max. 70 m

Meeresspinnrute mit WG 40-80gr.
Möre Silda Blinker mit ca. 45gr. 
Wurfweite = etwa die gleiche

Wobei ich mich ausdrücklich *nicht* als einen perfekten
Werfer sowie Entfernungsschätzer bezeichnen würde!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## wolly3 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Danke Holger für den guten Beitrag!

Wenn man die Diskussion bisher verfolgt, könnte man als Unbedarfter zur Meinung gelangen, dass man mit jeder Rute gleich weit werfen kann - solange die Abstimmung (Köder, Schnur, Rolle, Werfer) passt.
Ich weiß aber, dass das NICHT stimmt und wundere mich, dass kaum jemand zustimmen will, dass oft erhebliche Material- und Konstruktionsunterschiede sich auch auf die schlussendliche Performance auswirken.


----------



## Buxte (25. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Zu den Konstruktionsunterschieden kommt sicherlich der Griff hinzu.
Ich fische eine Gamakatsu Anessa 2,7m 20-80g  und die hat einen ca. 3cm längere griff als die gängige Grifflänge.
Es ist ein super schneller Blank, der meine 14er Gufis an 30g Jigs auf sehr weite distanz bringt.
Ingesamt ist das Würfgefühl sehr angenehm.
Mit der Weite kann ich mich nicht 100% festlegen, aber die 60m Marke sollte ich schon schaffen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Meine Powermesh XH in 2,70 und -100 Gramm WG ist ein Weitwurfwunder, wenn es um Jigköpfe ab 25-30 Gramm geht. Und die ist vom Material auch so beschaffen, dass ich mich jederzeit voll durchziehen traue. Allerdings gehen diese Eigenschaften ein wenig auf Kosten der Köderführung. Zum reinen Gufieren gibt es sicherlich besser geeignete Ruten. Ob diese sich dann aber auch so weit werfen lassen?

Dennoch denke auch ich, dass die richtige Technik und, noch viel wichtiger, das Zusammenspiel Köder-Rute entscheidender sind als die Rute alleine. So manche Rute wirft einen 14er Jigkopf noch sehr gut und weit, ist dann aber mit der nächsten Größe bereits leicht überfordert. 

Meine abolute Weitwurfgranate ist eine ältere Black Star CM von Cormoran, zumindest bei kleineren Ködern (Blinker bis 18 Gramm), allerdings ist die viieelll zu weich zum Gufiangeln.


----------



## cafabu (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



wolly3 schrieb:


> Danke Holger für den guten Beitrag!
> 
> Wenn man die Diskussion bisher verfolgt, könnte man als Unbedarfter zur Meinung gelangen, dass man mit jeder Rute gleich weit werfen kann - solange die Abstimmung (Köder, Schnur, Rolle, Werfer) passt.
> Ich weiß aber, dass das NICHT stimmt und wundere mich, dass kaum jemand zustimmen will, dass oft erhebliche Material- und Konstruktionsunterschiede sich auch auf die schlussendliche Performance auswirken.


 
Natürlich tun sie das, da hast Du vollkommen recht. Aber was bringt das Wissen?
Ein Rutenaufbau, der sehr weite Würfe ermöglicht, hat dann in anderen Anforderungen Nachteile. Ein Rutenaufbau der eine exellente Köderführung erlaubt, hat auch wieder in anderen Gebieten Nachteile. U. s. w.
Für eine Rute die beim Werfen, Köderführen und Drill gleich optimale Eigenschaften besitzt, hat automatisch in alle drei Bereichen auch Kompromisse. Z. B. wäre es technisch möglich eine Karpfenrute zu bauen, die an die 200 Meter kratzen kann. Diese hätte dann aber kein Drillverhalten mehr und jeder Karpfen schlitzt bei geflochtener Schur aus.
Und außerdem je weiter die Wurfdistanz um so mehr leidet die Köderführung.
Carsten


----------



## Backfire (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

60m mit Kunstköder ist schonmal ne Marke. Wenn ich denn mal einen Gummifisch werfe, benutze ich eine 2.70m lange Astucit Power Manie. Für leichtere Kunstköder benutze ich eine Berkley Skeletor II mit 2.40m Länge. Ich bin eigentlich eher ein "Ansitzer", so hab ich jetzt vielleicht nicht so die "skills", wie jemand der 120 Würfe in der Stunde macht. Aber, sollte ich mich einschätzen, sag ich mal, 40m. Mehr ist nicht drin.
Selbst mit meinen neuen Grundruten (13ft/3lbs) und 100gr. Blei schaff ich es grade mal halb über den Main (laut Google Earth dürften das so 60m sein). Ich zieh halt nicht voll durch, da ich schon etwas Angst habe was kaputt zu machen.
Kraft und Technik sind eigentlich ok, aber ich erreiche lange nicht eure Weiten. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## volkerm (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Moin

was Du falsch machst- Du musst die Rute WIRKLICH aufladen, ohne Angst wegen Verlusten.
Ich habe mir sogar einen komplett anderen Wurfstil angeeignet.
Hab Vertrauen in die moderne Rutentechnik.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Doanafischer (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Also am weitesten werfe ich mit der Skyblade Power Jig.
Rekord: ca 115 Meter mit 60g Birne und 10lb PP auf der 360er Penn.
Mit 16cm kopyto/20g Kopf etwa 50 Meter.
Allerdings ist die Rute ein dermaßener Prügel, da kommt dir ein 70er Hecht vor wie ein Rotauge.

Übrigens: Die meisten meiner Raubfische fange ich nicht weiter als 15- 20 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Eher weniger. Nur mal so.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Backfire (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Ich probier das aus und nehm dich beim Wort wenn ich hier die Reste meiner Rute präsentiere ().


----------



## Lorenz (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Also am weitesten werfe ich mit der Skyblade Power Jig.
> Rekord: ca 115 Meter mit 60g Birne und 10lb PP auf der 360er Penn.



Wie hast du die Weite ermittelt?



Kann man google earth eigentlich trauen was die Meter-Angaben bei geringen Distanzen angeht?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

12er Sandra mit 30g Rundkopf == 75m
6er Kopyto mit 35g Rundkopf == 65m
Blinker von Jörg: 65g Neckarform == 85m
Selbstgebauter Weitwurfblinker (~70g, Weidenblattform) == 110m
20er DT Metal == 45m (allerdings ohne Bauchdrilling und der hintere Drilling wurde gegen einen Owner ST-41 ausgetauscht)

Geworfen habe ich mit einer CTS LRS 90, 0,23mm PowerPro und 5000er TwinPower PG. Die Weiten variieren um ein paar Meter da nicht jeder Wurf gleich ist; ich habe jeweils ein paar Würfe gemacht und dann den Mittelwert genommen. Die Entfernung ist geschätzt, allerdings bis auf +/-5m genau, da ich unter einem Kraftwerk geworfen habe und die Betonsockel der Wehrtore als Anhalt genommen habe und die kann ich auf den Millimeter genau bestimmen, weil ich die letztes Jahr mit einem Bushnell Entfernungsmesser bestimmt habe.

Der Großteil derjenigen, die nicht auf Weite kommen, haben meiner Meinung nach Angst richtig durchzuziehen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Kann man google earth eigentlich trauen was die Meter-Angaben bei geringen Distanzen angeht?


Ich hab mal bei uns am Kraftwerk die Entfernung gemessen und da stimmen die Angaben (abzüglich Toleranz bei den Markierungen die man bei Google Earth nicht ganz genau setzen kann).


----------



## cafabu (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Weite ermittelt?



Ich glaube da liegt vielfach das "Weitenangabenproblem".
Bei den teilweise hier angegebenen Wurfweiten, würde ich auf Schätzwerte zurückschließen.
Wer schon mal als Trockenübung auf einem Sportplatz oder einer großen Wiese einen Wurf nachgemessen hat, wir erstaunt sein wie weit er wirklich wirft. Es wird immer weniger sein als man geschätzt hat.
Wir hatten mal beim Brandungsangeln einen Mitangler, der seine Wurfweiten bei 120 - 130 Meter einschätzte. Parallel zum Strand geworfen (voll durgezogen) kamen wir dann mit abschreiten auf ca. 60 Meter und er bekam seinen Mund nicht mehr zu.
Wenn hierallerdings nachgemessene Weiten im Raume stehen, ziehe ich meinen Hut und klatsche Beifall.
Carsten


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Der Platz an dem ich geworfen habe ist auch optimal muss ich dazu sagen. D. h. gerade Fläche und man steht leicht erhöht (~3m über dem Wasser). Auf unserem Fußballplatz komm ich mit 4er Kopytos und 30g Rundkopfjigs bis etwas übers Mittelfeld, mit dem selbstgebauten Weitwurfblinker ohne größere Probleme komplett drüber. Das ist aber nur ein normaler Fußballplatz und geschätzt auch keine 100m lang.

Wer parallel zum Strand mit Brandungsgeschirr nur 60m wirft, macht meiner Meinung nach was komplett falsch. 60m werfe ich mit einer DF Big Fish 270cm, 950SSM, 0,60mm Climax und 280g Grippablei; allerdings ohne Montage.


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

hmm...

bin eigentlich karpfenangler, mich hat der threadtitel dennoch angesprochen.

beim karpfenfischen ist es teils notwendig große weiten zu überwinden.
das bedeutet, dass die ruten lang, die beringung entsprechend und die rolle groß ist (wenn mgl gar mit weitwurfspule).
da muss etliches stimmen, um auf weiten über 120 meter zu kommen (es gibt ausnahmen... vom casten erst garnicht zu sprechen).
daher kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie jemand mit einem "knüppel" und restlicher ausrüstung, die eher nicht für entfernung ausgelegt ist, 115meter erreicht.
die rute DARF für weitwürfe garnicht so steif sein. sie muss sich richtig aufladen können.

wir haben das erst kürzlich mit einem "noname-wegwerfknüppel" ausprobiert. 4 meter lang, sehr hart. da die rute egal war, haben wir auch keine probleme mit "angst" gehabt. handschuh an, 80 gramm (danach 110gramm) ran und RICHTIG durchgezogen.
das ergebnis liefere ich mit meiner karpfenrute locker mit maximal 3/4 kraftaufwand ab.

was ich sagen möchte... manchmal vertut man sich (gerade auf wasserfläche), was die weite angeht.
2. muss wirklich ALLES stimmen, um auf große entfernungen zu kommen.


EDIT: ich sehe gerade im letzten post, dass es nur um brandungsruten geht? srry, dann habe ich etwas missverstanden. wenn brandungsangeln thema war, dann kann man meine worte fast vergessen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



thiax schrieb:


> die rute DARF für weitwürfe garnicht so steif sein. sie muss sich richtig aufladen können.


Nein. Es kommt auf den Wurfstil an. Bei einem Pendelwurf benötigt man eine andere Aktion wie bei einem leichten Überkopfwurf.



> was ich sagen möchte... manchmal vertut man sich (gerade auf wasserfläche), was die weite angeht.


Meine Angaben sind mit einem Bushnell Tour V2 gemessene Weiten die ich jederzeit auch gerne "vorführe" falls mal jemand in der Gegend ist.


----------



## Tate (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Die Wurfweite nur an der Rute festmachen zu wollen finde ich nicht richtig. Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben wurde ist die komplette Abstimmung, Köder,Schnur und Rolle sowie die Wurftechnik ausschlaggebend und auch wie der Werfer mit der Rute zurecht kommt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Ich weiß; deswegen habe ich meine Gerätezusammenstellung und die geworfenen Kunstköder auch aufgelistet.


----------



## Tate (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

War nicht auf dich bezogen sondern eine allgemeine Aussage meinerseits.


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nein. Es kommt auf den Wurfstil an. Bei einem Pendelwurf benötigt man eine andere Aktion wie bei einem leichten Überkopfwurf.



was zum teufel für pendelwurf?? ich denke hier geht es um max wurfweite *lol*
ich denke, du weißt nicht, wovon du sprichst. mit einem stock kommst du nicht ANNÄHERND so weit als mit einer rute, die wirklich aus dem rückrat bis zur spitze arbeitet.


----------



## Doanafischer (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Weite ermittelt?


Einfach auf einem Feldweg geworfen und mit dem Maßband gemessen.
Es war allerdings Windstill und man beachte die dünne Schnur.
Mit dickerer Schnur siehts natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Katteker (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Moin.



cafabu schrieb:


> Ich glaube da liegt vielfach das "Weitenangabenproblem".



Dieser Thread ist dazu evtl. recht interessant: Hier 
Sehr interessante Diskussion zu den geschätzten und realen Wurfeiten der Angler.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*



thiax schrieb:


> was zum teufel für pendelwurf??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQvP8SQB1w
Ich mache aber lieber Ablagewürfe bzw. Gewaltwürfe Überkopf, weil meine Spinnruten nicht wirklich Castingtauglich sind. Zumindest nicht ernsthaft.



> ich denke hier geht es um max wurfweite *lol*


Ja.



> ich denke, du weißt nicht, wovon du sprichst. mit einem stock kommst du nicht ANNÄHERND so weit als mit einer rute, die wirklich aus dem rückrat bis zur spitze arbeitet.


Je nach Situation schon. Wenn man nicht voll durchziehen kann weil z. B. hinter einem eine Böschung hochgeht, dann bringt eine parabolische Aktion exakt gar nichts, weil sich die Rute nicht aufladen kann. Da ist dann eine Spitzenaktion von Vorteil.

Mit einer Nash Pursuit 13" 3,5lbs, 0,28mm PowerPro als Schlagschnur, einer 0,35mm G-Line, 130g Torpedoblei, Powerliner 865 und einem Boilie am Heli-Rig komme ich bei uns am Kraftwerk bei sieben von zehn Würfen auf 130m. Da ist nämlich die Kraftwerksmauer an dem ich vorhin meine beiden Bleie umstrukturiert habe.


----------



## wolly3 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Erstmals dazu:


cafabu schrieb:


> Ein Rutenaufbau, der sehr weite Würfe ermöglicht, hat dann in anderen Anforderungen Nachteile. Ein Rutenaufbau der eine exellente Köderführung erlaubt, hat auch wieder in anderen Gebieten Nachteile. U. s. w.
> Für eine Rute die beim Werfen, Köderführen und Drill gleich optimale Eigenschaften besitzt, hat automatisch in alle drei Bereichen auch Kompromisse. Carsten


 
Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Wir suchen hier in diesem Thread aber auch nicht die "beste Spinnrute", sondern nur jene, die am weitesten wirft - mit all ihren Schwächen und Nachteilen.




christian36 schrieb:


> 12er Sandra mit 30g Rundkopf == 75m
> 6er Kopyto mit 35g Rundkopf == 65m
> Blinker von Jörg: 65g Neckarform == 85m
> Selbstgebauter Weitwurfblinker (~70g, Weidenblattform) == 110m
> ...


 
Danke Christian für den guten Beitrag. An die CTS LRS hab ich auch schon gedacht und bin froh, dass jemand Erfahrung damit hat. Was sagst du, wird sie dem Namen gerecht? Wirft sie weiter als die EST, mit der doch die meisten angeln? 

LG, Reini


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. April 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

Weserwaller kann da sicher mehr dazu sagen; ich selbst habe nur die LRS und kann deswegen keinen Vergleich zur EST ziehen. Mit der 45-90g LRS werfe ich am liebsten Gummifische zwischen 10-16 mit 30-40g; vertragen tut sie aber bei weiten mehr. Mein subjektiv empfundenes WG liegt bei 70-75g.


----------



## forellenbernhard (7. August 2011)

*AW: Weite Würfe - Weitwurfrute*

hallo,
seit dem 28.04.11 ist zu dem Thema nichts mehr geschrieben worden. Ich habe wie sicher auch ein paar andere Angler das Problem, weit werfen zu müssen, um an meine Zielfische heranzukommen. Hintergrund ist: Schleuse Brouwersdam und das Sturmflutwehr am Neelje Jans. Ich angel da auf Makrele und Seebarsch( Wolfsbarsch). Um hinter der Schleuse zum Grevelingenmeer im erlaubten Bereich, über die Strömung zu kommen und erfolgversprechend auf meine Zielfische angeln zu können, sind 100m Minnimum, besser 150m erforderlich. Mit ca.60-80g und Paternoster, Blinker, Pilker oder Gummifisch. In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich mich zu Hause beim üben auf der Wiese durch Übung und Optimierung des Materials von 80m auf
143m gesteigert. Beste Ergebnisse erziele ich mit meiner neuen Balzer Edition IM-12 13`3,25lbs. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch etwas Besseres zu einem erschwinglichen Preis? Für Anregungen bin ich dankbar.


----------

